# Ever wonder where the Windows XP default wallpaper came from?



## aznstuart (Aug 30, 2011)

http://thenextweb.com/shareables/2011/08/28/ever-wonder-where-the-windows-xp-default-wallpaper-came-from/?awesm=tnw.to_1AYdD

Interesting article about the windows desktop picture and its photographer.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 30, 2011)

It looks very much like the wheat fields around Spokane in the spring. We have lots of bright green wheat and rolling hills that are everywhere. I may try photographing some next spring. Right now, they are all golden, or as much of the wheat has been harvested, just stubble.


----------



## EOBeav (Sep 17, 2011)

Just proves my point: When you take your landscape photos is a lot more important than where.


----------



## irphotorumor (Sep 22, 2011)

aznstuart,
Coincidentally, I've been there where they make them wallpapers ;D! Don't mind the language there!
http://litoukroejsi2011.blogspot.com/2011/06/vikendasko-slikanje.html

Cheers,
Ivan


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 23, 2011)

Many of the microsoft wallpaper images, including some on Windows 7 were taken by a Microsoft Employee, Mike Swanson with a lowly Canon Digital Rebel XT.

http://blogs.msdn.com/b/mswanson/archive/2005/11/10/wallpaper.aspx


----------



## K-amps (Sep 23, 2011)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Many of the microsoft wallpaper images, including some on Windows 7 were taken by a Microsoft Employee, Mike Swanson with a lowly Canon Digital Rebel XT.
> 
> http://blogs.msdn.com/b/mswanson/archive/2005/11/10/wallpaper.aspx



What a nice read !! Thanks for the link.


----------



## rill (Oct 20, 2011)

Actually I have always wondered about this and in fact i have pondered on this before as i was staring at my wall paper. I actually thought it was all purely computer generated because of the technology nowadays it is very easy to do something like this landscape. Now I know that it is an actually photo of a landscape. Hands down to the photographer the picture looks so perfect! AMAZING! This is a very interesting topic! Good job!


----------



## Pookie (Sep 21, 2017)

A Mamiya RZ67 Pro II... Location wise, very near where I live but it hasn't been located exactly. Some think they know it but even the photographer isn't quite sure. I met him a few years ago.

A camera like this one.




It still kicks ass as landscape camera...


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 24, 2017)

Hi Folks. 
I have always known where it came from and it was Telly Tubby land. ;D it is one of the first things I deal with on installation, get rid of the background for a simple plain colour, then kill the paper clip then turn off the rate this screensaver crap, I don't want my tech bugging me like needy people. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------

